# [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

*[Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

[Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes 
 Vorwort:

 Da ich meinen Noctua Kühlkörper farblich etwas langweilig fand habe ich es mir zur Aufgabe gemacht ihn zu lackieren. Da ich die Kühlleistung nicht (wirklich) negativ beeinflussen wollte kam nur eine Teilweise Lackierung in Frage. Ich habe mich dann dazu entschieden die oberste Lamelle schwarz zu machen und an der Seite einen weißen Streifen entstehen zu lasen. Außerdem sollte man nachher noch deutlich das Noctua Logo erkennen können dazu später mehr.

 Nachdem ich mich am Donnerstag endlich mal dazu überwunden habe dieses schon seit langem geplante Projekt in Angriff zu nehmen führ ich noch schnell vor Ladenschluss mit meinem Vater nach Obi und besorgte mir dort Spezial Waschbenzin und eine Dose Presto Autolack, Rein weiß die restlichen benötigten Materialien hatte ich zuhause.
 Das habe ich gebraucht: 
 -Natürlich den Noctua 
 -Spezial Waschbenzin 
 -Spraila Universal Grundierung
 -Presto Autolack, rein weiß
 -Autolackspray, anthrazit 
 -Spraila Lackspray, transparent
 -Abklebeband 
 -Schleifpapier, 1000er
 -Altes weißes T-Shirt, sauber (als Lappen)
 -Scharfes Messer
 Dauer des Projektes: Etwa 2 Tage 

 Kosten: exklusive Kühler etwa 20 € 
Ab Jetzt folgen einige Bilder die ich ggf. Komentieren werde, denn wie heißt es doch so schön, 1 Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte  [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]So jetzt geht´s los:

So sah der Kühler vor dem Projekt aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem alles Bereit gestellt wurde konnte es auch schon losgehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als aller erstes habe ich den Kühler oben und an der Seite ordentlich angeschliffen, danach habe ich ihn an allen nicht zu lackierenden Stellen abgeklebt damit die Farbe auch nur da landet wo sie hin soll, zum Schluss habe ich mit einem sehr scharfen Messer überstehendes Abklebeband abgeschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier wurde auf den Kühler dann gleichmäßig aber relativ dünn die Grundierung ausgetragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach etwa 14 Stunden Trocknungszeit....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun wurde auf die beiden Seiten die weiße Farbe aufgetragen, die sind nun auch schon fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einigen Stunden habe ich dann auch die Seiten so abgeklebt das, dass Klebeband den weißen Lack möglichst nicht berührt um unschöne "Löcher" im Lack zu vermeiden allerdings sollte die Kannte zwischen Anthrazit und weiß sehr sauber, gerade und ohne Lücken abgeklebt werden. Danach war der Kühler bereit für eine Schicht Anthrazit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich mit der ersten Schicht nicht so ganz zufrieden war habe ich nach etwa 6 Stunden noch eine Zweite aufgetragen hier ist sie schon getrocknet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um das Noctua Logo wieder "frei" zu bekommen hat mir mein Vater dieses Teil aus Holz gebaut und mit doppelseitigem Klebeband ein kleines Stück 1000er Schleifpapier draufgeklebt, somit konnte ich in Verbindung von genügend Wasser das Logo langsam wieder zum Vorschein bringen, das hat aber relativ lange gedauert da man aufpassen musste nicht das Drumherum abzuschleifen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Nassschleifen konnte man das Noctua Logo des Kühlers wieder sehr gut erkennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieder gings ans Abkleben diesmal um den Klarlack aufzutragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als es in der Garage plötzlich sehr windig (Staub wirbelt durch die Luft)wurde habe ich mir den erst haln trockenen Noctua geschnappt und bin rein gedüst hier fand der Kühler im auf dem Wohnzimmertisch Platz  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Trocknen endlich fertig.........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fazit: 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem neuem Zustand des Noctuas, er gefällt mir richtig gut er passt meiner Meinung nach auch farblich viel besser ins Gehäuse.
Die Kühlleistung wurde nicht merklich negativ beeinflusst, da ja nur ein sehr geringer Teil des Kühlers Lackiert wurde, dennoch würde ich nicht empfehlen den ganzen Kühlkörper zu lackieren da hierdurch wohlmöglich die Kühlleistung negativ beeinflusst werden kann.
Außerdem sollte man die Trocknungszeiten nicht unterschätzen denn auch wenn es Trocken aussieht muss es das noch lange nicht sein.
Über Kommentare, Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge oder auch Fragen zum Projekt würde ich mich sehr freuen ich hoffe auch euch gefällt der Mod. Wenn Rechtschreibfehler oder Ähnliches sich in den Text geschlichen haben darf man das mir gerne höflich mitteilen


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Noch ein paar Bilderchen vom fertigem Kühler: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Platzhalter 2


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Platzhalter 3


----------



## HawkAngel (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Also,

als das Logo noch nicht geschliffen war, gefiels mir nicht soooo gut, aber mit geschliffenem Logo wirkt das ganze um Längen wertiger und ist wirklich ein Hingucker! 

Hast du sehr gut gemacht. Kannste nochmal ein Foto machen, mit einer anderen Lichtquelle und nicht vor einem Fenster, dann sieht man nämlich die richtige Farbe. So ist das ganze doch sehr verfälscht.

Ansonsten zwei Daumen von mir und noch einen extra hier im Forum.


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Danke für das große Lob da hat sich die Arbeit doch bezahlt gemacht , habe jetzt noch einen Platzhalter gefüllt mit Bilderchen des fertigen Kühlers


----------



## -_Elvis_- (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

hey ich finds auch.
der weiße streifen passt auch gut rein un das geschliffene logo is auch ne gute idee
cya


----------



## HawkAngel (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Na bitte. Wirklich geil! Respekt! Da bekommt an doch tatsächlich Lust, auch selbst loszulackieren.^^ Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, das Logo noch zu polieren? Dann wärs in meinen Augen perfekt. Hehe.


----------



## Fabian (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Also sieht gut aus,ich würde aber den an den Seiten umgeknickten Teil der Lamellen auch noch lackieren


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*



HawkAngel schrieb:


> Na bitte. Wirklich geil! Respekt! Da bekommt an doch tatsächlich Lust, auch selbst loszulackieren.^^ Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, das Logo noch zu polieren? Dann wärs in meinen Augen perfekt. Hehe.


Ja hatte ich auch noch vor  nur da der Lack erst 6 Stunden getrocknet ist und ich in "einburnen" wollte habe ich das noch nicht gemacht da ich nachher noch alles Ruiniert hätte  kommt aber noch dafür die platzhalter 

@ elvis: Thxxxxxxx 

@ Fabian: Meinst du die Seiten aller Lamellen oder was? Ich weiß nicht was du genau meinst???


----------



## HawkAngel (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Na dann mal weiterhin gutes Gelingen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Wie ihr das mit dem Logo gelöst habt nenne Ich doch mal wahren Erfindergeist... Klasse arbeit!!! Nur das Weiß an den Seiten gefält mir nicht so gut, in schwarz würds sicher besser aussehen, außer dieser Kontrast ist von dir absichtlich so gewollt...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Sieht gut aus! 
Das nicht alle Lamellen lakiert werden können ist ein bisschen blöd, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Kühlleistung sinkt, wenn man alle Lamellen lakiert


----------



## HawkAngel (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> Das nicht alle Lamellen lakiert werden können ist ein bisschen blöd, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Kühlleistung sinkt, wenn man alle Lamellen lakiert


Das denke ich auch. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Wärme dann noch richtig abgegeben werden kann.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Ich denke auch, dass der Lack isolierend wirkt. Aber nur oben und ein wenig die Seite dürfte keinen merklichen unterschied machen.


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

@ LordMeuchelmord: Das mit dem Logo war die Idee von meinem Dad  was würde ich nur ohne ihn machen, das mit dem Weiß war so gewollt wegen dem Kontrast.

@ $Lil Phil$: Ja ich hätte gerne alles Lackiert aber spätestens dann wäre die Kühlleistung wohl gesunken also lieber etwas Dezenter


----------



## HawkAngel (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*



majorguns schrieb:


> @ $Lil Phil$: Ja ich hätte gerne alles Lackiert aber spätestens dann wäre die Kühlleistung wohl gesunken also lieber etwas Dezenter


Ist auch billiger.^^


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Jep, deswegen hatte ich auch in der Mehrzahl geschrieben...

Planst du ewtl einen anderen Kühler zu nutzen? Einen Schwarzen oder Weißen...!?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*



HawkAngel schrieb:


> Ist auch billiger.^^





Und *vieeel* zeitsparender


----------



## Seppelchen (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Das Logo sieht 1a wie mit der Fräse nochmal drüber gegangen aus! 
Spitze! Respekt an deinen Vater


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*



Seppelchen schrieb:


> Das Logo sieht 1a wie mit der Fräse nochmal drüber gegangen aus!
> Spitze! Respekt an deinen Vater


Jo werd ich ihm ausrichten, allerdings habe ich das selbst geschliffen  er hatte nur die Idee 

@ $Lil Phil$: das mir dem Billiger und Zeitsparender muss das nicht Zwangsläufig heißen da ich ja sowieso noch genug Lack übrig habe und das Zeitsparender nicht umbedingt, da man dann ja weniger abkleben muss ^^


----------



## Maschine311 (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Sieht sehr geil aus, dickes Lob an Papa, der seinem Sohn die feinheiten vom Handwerk lehrt!
Logo ist echt geil geworden, top Idee!

*Die Gemeinde ist Stolz auf dich, mein Sohn*!


----------



## _Snaker_ (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

die idee ist mir auch schon in den sinn gekommen, jedoch werde ich nur die oberste platte lackieren. habe mir gedacht, dass ich unter die erste platte papier legen werde damit die farbe nicht durch die löcher gelangt.


----------



## moddingfreaX (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Genialer Lack, den muss ich mir auch mal zulegen. Sieht top aus!


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> die idee ist mir auch schon in den sinn gekommen, jedoch werde ich nur die oberste platte lackieren. habe mir gedacht, dass ich unter die erste platte papier legen werde damit die farbe nicht durch die löcher gelangt.


Jo das hätte ich vielleicht auch machen können da bei mir ja zwischen den schichten sich dieser lackstaub befindet allerdings kann man dehn mit eienm tuch oder einem Wattestäpchen kanz einfach entfernen. Bei gelegengheit webnn ich den noch lackiere werde ich das auch tun.

@ ModdingfreakX: Der Presto Lack von Obi ist echt nicht schlecht und kostet auch nur 5,69€ (für Obi verhältnisse wenig).
Der Anthrazit Lack hat mein Vater sogar mal irgendwann mit ganz vielen anderen Dosen Lack für gerade mal jeweils 1€ gekauft


----------



## animus91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Echt top Idee! das Ganze werde ich nächste Woche mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Fifadoc (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

is schick geworden. echt sauber gearbeitet und gut umgesetzt. also alle achtung, sehr schön geworden.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*



majorguns schrieb:


> und das Zeitsparender nicht umbedingt, da man dann ja weniger abkleben muss ^^



Hm, ich dachte man muss vllt alle Lamellen lösen, um überall richtig hinzukommen.
Aber kommt ja wegen dem Wärmeübergangswiderstand eh nicht in Frage.


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> is schick geworden. echt sauber gearbeitet und gut umgesetzt. also alle achtung, sehr schön geworden.


Danke, zum glück hast du noch vor einigen tagen diesen Test mit den Lacken gamacht sonst hätte ich nachher auch noch die Obi Grundierung genommen


----------



## ShadowAlien (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Klasse Idee, das Teil mal aufzuwerten =P
Nur der Lüfter ist nun farblich unpassend x)


----------



## majorguns (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*



ShadowAlien schrieb:


> Klasse Idee, das Teil mal aufzuwerten =P
> Nur der Lüfter ist nun farblich unpassend x)


Hast Recht werde  wahrscheinlich in 2 Wochen auch noch einiges anderes Lackieren etc dann kann ich auch direkt den Lüfterrahmen mitlackieren


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Sieht sehr gut aus, gefällt mir 

Und wie sauber das ganze gearbeitet wurde, respekt 

Bin schon neidisch


----------



## Brzeczek (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Schmilzt die Farbe nicht unter der Hitze des CPU ? 


P.S: Sehr gute Idee mit den Lackieren


----------



## DanielX (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Sieht schön aus und ist gut umgesetzt. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Medina (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

Sehr sehr geile Arbeit 
Ich denke das werde ich meinem TR Ultra 120 nachm abi aucb mal unterziehen^^


----------



## animus91 (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

so ich habs mit meinem TT Sonic Tower Rev. 2 auch mal probiert, der Lack trocknet grade. Nur das mit dem logo kann ich nicht so machen wie du, da es bei mir nur minimal ausgeprägt ist.

EDIT: So nun noch ein paar Bilder, ist allerdings nicht fertig, logo muss noch ausgearbeitet und die Lüfterhalterung lackiert und angebracht werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir gedacht, dass der Lack bei 70 Grad unter Primelast nur mit den Gehäußelüftern gut trocknen sollte, schließlich machen das Lackierer auch bei der Temperatur (ca. 30 Minuten).​


----------



## de_oli (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kühler Mod] Lackieren eines Noctua Kühlerblockes*

geiles ding ich finde das echt cool wie ihr beide sowohl majorguns das gemacht hat als auch animus 91 ich wäre dadur schon total überfordert und könnte wohl mit meinem zallman das nicht machen  
MFG oli


----------

